# Another "what tree is it"....



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

After an hour on the internet and a stroll through Audubon's tree guide, still not sure what it is. Perhaps an elm?


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll say American Chestnut (Castanea dentata).
What you show is the dentate leaf and the male/pollen flower cluster.
AC has both male flowers and female flowers on the same tree (monoecious).


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Robson Valley said:


> I'll say American Chestnut (Castanea dentata).
> What you show is the dentate leaf and the male/pollen flower cluster.
> AC has both male flowers and female flowers on the same tree (monoecious).


Looks like you nailed it! Now to see if I can take some cuttings a root them....... information I dug up says not the most successful way to propagate - we'll see.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

You're welcome.
I propagate and sell grape vines, no more than 200/year. My grapes are U-Pick.
I grow them in large styrofoam blocks = Superblock 45 from Beaver Plastics
The holes are about 1.5" x 6" deep, 45 to a block.

I have great success with StimRoot #3, a plant hormone which promotes rooting.
Seems to be quite effective with various sorts of woody cuttings.
The #1 and #2 are much weaker dosages and I needed to hit a home-run!
My prunings are garbage. But if I root enough of them, I can sell my garbage
@ 2/$5.

The only thing you have to remember is green end up. 
Woody stems have a very distinct polarity.
I always make the bottom cut diagonal and the top cut horizontal.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Dug through the garden supplies and found -"Shultz- Take Root". Contains Indole-3-butyric Acid - 0.1%. Nothing to loose....... tyring it on both the Chestnut and some grape cuttings.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

IBA is in StimRoot, can't recall the concentration.

Grape cuttings: 3 buds, two above ground.

Odd point about IBA that you should remember as a plant growth substance:
Make a receiving hole in the wet soil. Touch only the very cut end to the rooting compound.
(It's usually suspended in chalk dust to get the conc right)
If you get IBA on the sides of the cutting, it _inhibits_ root formation!
Carefully set the cutting in the hole and push the soil down around it.

I use sandwich bags to hold the soil in the planting block.
(Stab a drain hole in each with a screwdriver.)
That way, I can lift a few from time to time to watch for 
root development/progress without severe disturbance.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I apologize for being off course, but as long as we're there already, I'll ask. Ever do that with raspberry vines? I need to supplemnet my patch with a better stock and digging up volunteers every year is taking forever.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I will say it's not Sugar Maple.:laughing:








 







.


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

djg: No problems.
Cane plants often do better by layering.
Fill a pot with soil, fill many pots is better.
Bury the tip 6" of a cane, 3-4" or more.
Water them and wait.
When you have vigorous top growth emerging from the pots,
you can cut the connections to the parent plants.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, the "cuttings" didn't work. Two tries, two failures. Hopefully next spring will yield some new seedlings from these:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Those look like Buckeyes, not chesnuts.
Buckeyes are poisonous by the way.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Pretty sure they are American Chestnut. Leaf sample already sent to Penn State University chapter of TACS. Anyway, they go into the fridg until spring, no plans to eat any of them at this point. Needed for seed!


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

If that's a true American Chestnut there you got a gem there. Chinese verity seem to thrive but not American. They are slowly making a comeback so just maybe it is.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Yup chestnut. I have been seeing more & more of them. Hopefully they come back.


----------

